# do cats defend each other



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a bully cat that keeps coming onto my property and gong after my present cat. This bully cat is a male and very agressive. He may even me part wild. She seems him and either runs up a tree or tries to escape him by running in the house. He has followed her in on a few occasions and has hurt her pretty bad. I was wondering if i got another cat a male and the bully cat started hassling either of my cats would the other defend him/her? In other words would my two cats stick up for each other.?


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

It doesn't matter if another cat is male or female; they would either run or face the bully and fight. Then you'll have to deal with a injured, dead and/or infected cat. Even if your cat wins very likely he'll get a disease from bites and wounds so don't take that chance..I would suggest you have your kitty checked up if the trespasser cat attacked her. 
Would they stick up for each other? maybe yes, maybe no but either way
keeping her confined in your property is a good way to defend her from roaming cats..and another thing, is she spayed? if not keep her indoors until you get her altered..good luck


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh yes. Your cats know which cats live with them and they think of them as their own in a way. Domestic cats are not pack animals but that doesn't mean that they can't defend eachother. I have 4 cats that go outside and they will defend the property together and chase the invader away together. However when one is auctually in a fight with another cat they will sit and watch. Cats let other cats fight their own fights. If your cat got bit by the other cat at all i suggest that you get some antibiotics. The chances of her getting an auctual disease are slim...but she may develop an abcess where she was bit and that can cause health problem and could even be fatal depending where it is located on the cats body. Be safe about this and keep an eye on your cat that is being bullied around.


----------



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

*she's fine now*

yes i did end up having to take my cat into the vets because of an attack from that cat. she had infected anal glands due to a bite or scratch she received. the cut got really infected in a short amount of time and the vet cleaned it all up and gave her antibiotics and now she's great. i only let her out during the day and she doesnt seem to like to go outside now as much as she knows he may be around. she's adjusting to the indoors.. sometimes i go out with her and she hangs around with me outside to stay safe. but all in all i was lucky that she is ok. i still see the bully around my property though. he is very mean looking..


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Most certainly they will defend one another. It's so neat, my Brother moved into my Mom's house about a year ago and brought his 2 cats. One big boy named Buttons, and a little girl named Little Bit. My Mom has 5 cats of her own and one of them named Samantha REALLY hates Little Bit. She tries to kill her! It's unreal... Anyway, Buttons will defend Little Bit from Samantha whenever he can. It is so sweet to see sometimes. Amazing how they can have their own little cat "groups".


----------

